# Rate this filler before/after.



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 18, 2019)

How much would something like this cost and how long would it stay for?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thats gotta be at least 4 syringes and would cost over 2k or more.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 18, 2019)

Probably around a year


----------



## dogtown (Mar 18, 2019)

Eye area kills him, would be a slayer with better eyes


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Eye area kills him, would be a slayer with better eyes



True. He has strong nct and a short pfl.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 18, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Eye area kills him, would be a slayer with better eyes


Tbh.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 18, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> True. He has strong nct and a short pfl.



However his masculine bones will definitely get a decent amount of girls still


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 18, 2019)

Damn nice


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 18, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Damn nice


----------



## fobos (Mar 18, 2019)

Fillers usually last arond 1 year, and I believe tis is $2000-3000. 

I have never seen bad filler results tbh


----------



## Legitcel (Mar 18, 2019)

Guys. Fillers cost around 250€/ml. I think he used between 4 and 6 ml


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 18, 2019)

Legitcel said:


> Guys. Fillers cost around 250€/ml. I think he used between 4 and 6 ml


Do you know how many ml is generally needed for chin fillers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Asymmetry kills him tbh


----------



## Legitcel (Mar 18, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> Do you know how many ml is generally needed for chin fillers?


It depends on what you call chin: if it is all the lower third without including the jaw i would say at least 4ml - 6 if you are subhuman. If chin is only the « top of your chin » then 1,5-2ml will do a great job


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 18, 2019)

Guest said:


> Asymmetry kills him tbh


What asymmetry?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> What asymmetry?


The eyes and nose. It’s just too much imo


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 18, 2019)

Guest said:


> The eyes and nose. It’s just too much imo


Yes, the eyes hurt his looks big time.


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 18, 2019)

Legitcel said:


> It depends on what you call chin: if it is all the lower third without including the jaw i would say at least 4ml - 6 if you are subhuman. If chin is only the « top of your chin » then 1,5-2ml will do a great job


I only need top of chin, I need some projection.

Do the fillers last a year?


----------



## Coping (Mar 18, 2019)

Fuck this is the best jaw before and after I seen, filler is legit af for adding angularity I’m gonna learn how to inject it myself and buy that shit ngl


----------



## Legitcel (Mar 18, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> I only need top of chin, I need some projection.
> 
> Do the fillers last a year?


They could


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fuck if fillers only were not that expensive I'd get them asap. 

In his case they have overdone it as his masiuline jaw doesn't fit to his eye area anymore, so it creates incongruency which really puts people off.


----------



## SHARK (Mar 18, 2019)

Gosh imagine the euphoria you would feel the next day when you talk with a girl and she looks at your face with an expression you’ve never experienced before, knowing she wants you to bend her over.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 18, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Gosh imagine the euphoria you would feel the next day when you talk with a girl and she looks at your face with an expression you’ve never experienced before, knowing she wants you to bend her over.


I bet girls ask to touch his jaw line now


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 19, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Fuck if fillers only were not that expensive I'd get them asap.
> 
> In his case they have overdone it as his masiuline jaw doesn't fit to his eye area anymore, so it creates incongruency which really puts people off.


No bro, his eye area looked like shit even before getting fillers, now they eyes even worse due to the serious lack of harmony, the fillers were done really well though imo.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 19, 2019)

fills me


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 19, 2019)

For jaw, chin and cheekbone, my surgeon adviced me to do 10ml total. But will be a huge transformation. 2300 Euros. Here are some examples:





https://www.instagram.com/p/Bu1cCbrALHn/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1exed1c19y42o


----------



## Coping (Mar 19, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> For jaw, chin and cheekbone, my surgeon adviced me to do 10ml total. But will be a huge transformation. 2300 Euros. Here are some examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s so fucking legit for jaw angularity implants or anything can’t give that angularity they give, and 2300 for 10 syringes is cheap af where are you from


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 19, 2019)

looks unnatural


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 19, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> No bro, his eye area looked like shit even before getting fillers, now they eyes even worse due to the serious lack of harmony, the fillers were done really well though imo.


What no

I said what you just said


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 19, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> What no
> 
> I said what you just said


You said the fillers were overdone, I disagreed.


----------



## Absi (Mar 19, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Damn nice


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 19, 2019)

No fillers for your empty heart.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 19, 2019)

Use protesis


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 19, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> No fillers for your empty heart.


----------



## dodt (Mar 19, 2019)

Just 200-250 euros a month and its not over.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 19, 2019)

they mostly look fake tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 19, 2019)

dodt said:


> Just 200-250 euros a month and its not over.


Yes, pretty cheap for what you get.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> they mostly look fake tbh


Only the ones done poorly.


----------



## dodt (Mar 19, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Yes, pretty cheap for what you get.


But there are no fillers for my short cuck midface


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 19, 2019)

dodt said:


> But there are no fillers for my short cuck midface


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 19, 2019)

dodt said:


> But there are no fillers for my short cuck midface


A long one is more cucked tbh.


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 19, 2019)

Lifefuel for me, imagine how sick id look with less narrow face.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 19, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Lifefuel for me, imagine how sick id look with less narrow face.


Only your chin needs fillers.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 20, 2019)

Bump, more cels need to know the power of fillers.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 20, 2019)

just spend 1k a month brah


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 20, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> just spend 1k a month brah


Fillers aren't for poorcels, brah.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 20, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Fillers aren't for poorcels, brah.


just have arab oil money bro its easy


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 21, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> just have arab oil money bro its easy


No bro, just have a job that isn't borderline minimum wage, ded srs.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 21, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> just spend 1k a month brah


yangbux


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 21, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> View attachment 31806
> 
> How much would something like this cost and how long would it stay for?


Life fuel tbh


----------

